

Alan Moore on Robert Anton Wilson - fogus
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/08/27/alan-moore-on-robert.html

======
fogus
So I apologize to those who feel this is not a proper article for HN, but in
my experience there is much geek love for both of these guys.

